# Usb Printing - Hppaufd0.sys



## Desktop Si (Nov 26, 2008)

I am trying to setup an 4650 on a number laptops via USB. I have tried PCL 5, PCL 6, and POSTSCRIPT driver and they work on most pc's but on a couple of PC's, it asks for the file HPPAUFD0.SYS from the HP CD.

This file is not on any driver cd's I have, It is not in the zip files I have downloaded, It is not available on the HP web site, and I cannot find it on the Web!

Has anyone else hit this issue, and has anyone got the file they can send me?

Help!


----------



## iglobalusa (Dec 8, 2009)

Were you able to resolve this problems? I'm currently having the same error when installing my HP2420 DN. Can you let me know?

Thanks.


----------

